# Windscreen deep clean



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

My windscreen needs a good clean up, but I'm struggling to get it where i want it.

I've tried some different glass cleaners, and even read somewhere about using shaving foam! ...But i'm left with smears and holograms etc and it's just pretty bad, especially now the sun is low in the sky.

Can you recommend some products and methods to properly get it clean?

I do have a CYC DA kit but unsure which pads and products to use.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

aod said:


> My windscreen needs a good clean up, but I'm struggling to get it where i want it.
> 
> I've tried some different glass cleaners, and even read somewhere about using shaving foam! ...But i'm left with smears and holograms etc and it's just pretty bad, especially now the sun is low in the sky.
> 
> ...


Cerium Oxide is great on glass, but I would decontaminate first, clay, strong apc, I personally use barkeepers friend on glass before anything else


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

try a glass polish like autofinesse vision which has micro abrasives it and cleans well, i use ity with a microfibre applicator pad when i deep clean for applying sealant
there is also https://carpro.uk.com/collections/glass-correction/products/ceriglass-glass-polish-cleaner but i havnt used it before


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

the car pro glass polish works well I have used it to remove wiper scratches from by windscreen. its best to use a rayon pad on you da as this is designed to be used on glass

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=987


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

The smears and holograms are grease or oils that a lot of glass cleaners struggle to shift. I wouldn’t go down the polishing route unless you have actual scratches you want to try and get rid of, in which case you will need a cerum oxide polish and a dedicated pad, plus several buckets of elbow grease and limitless patience. Auto glass is hard stuff. 

To get rid of the oil try isopropyl alcohol or panel wipe. Barkeepers friend works well on tough stains. The key is to use lots of clean cloths and swap them regularly otherwise you are just pushing the smears around.

Edit - if the smears are on the inside and are maybe from vape oil (which I’m starting to see more of recently) then Power Maxed have brought out a cleaner specifically to deal with it, might be worth a look.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Seems like IPA is the answer to this problem -I have the same issue - having washed my car this afternoon I tried everything - AG's Glass Polish - Fast Glass - what ever I do I am left with marks on the screen which show up when it's wet or sunny!

Question for the IPA fans - should I use Glass Polish first - then IPA - or the other way around?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

mawallace said:


> Seems like IPA is the answer to this problem -I have the same issue - having washed my car this afternoon I tried everything - AG's Glass Polish - Fast Glass - what ever I do I am left with marks on the screen which show up when it's wet or sunny!
> 
> Question for the IPA fans - should I use Glass Polish first - then IPA - or the other way around?


Glass polish first and I tend to use 50/50 ipa


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

This video is always worth a watch. 
Plus Barkeeper Keepers Friend, original powderd formula has worked when many big names fail. Lakeland sell it for ease, about £3.


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Shave the glass with a razor blade (Stanley type) and use 0000 grade wire wool. Do this after washing and claying the glass. Then apply a rain repellant. 
Normally this will remove the crap from the glass and leave silky smooth


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

BrummyPete said:


> Cerium Oxide is great on glass, but I would decontaminate first, clay, strong apc, I personally use barkeepers friend on glass before anything else


This exactly. Did this to my wife's car months ago and fitted new Bosch wipers. Was driving it today in the sleet and shocked at how clear the screen still is when wiped.

I'd swear it is a clearer wipe than my car, which has Nanolex Ultra on the screen.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Del-GTi said:


> This exactly. Did this to my wife's car months ago and fitted new Bosch wipers. Was driving it today in the sleet and shocked at how clear the screen still is when wiped.
> 
> I'd swear it is a clearer wipe than my car, which has Nanolex Ultra on the screen.


How do you apply IPA to screen and how much do you use


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Through a spray bottle, just use like a glass cleaner, 5 or 6 pulls of the trigger is probably what I use, then you can repeat as necessary 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Where did you source your ipa from


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Im fortunate to have been given a drum off it from a friend who works in a paints hop, but I do believe the likes of ebay sell it 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

mawallace said:


> Where did you source your ipa from


Yes eBay is the place you can get a good deal on 1ltr and dilute from there


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Once you get rid of the oil/grease with IPA, you can also give it a good claying. Old bits that have already been used on paint are handy for this. I always find it makes a big difference.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Bulkhead said:


> Once you get rid of the oil/grease with IPA, you can also give it a good claying. Old bits that have already been used on paint are handy for this. I always find it makes a big difference.


I thought it would be better to clay, polish and then ipa, are you saying that's not the case


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

What sort of concentrate are you guys using on the ipa?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I find 50/50 does the job, flashes off quite well too 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

50/50 % for me too, I use it on the paint at the rate as well. 


Gonz.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

mawallace said:


> I thought it would be better to clay, polish and then ipa, are you saying that's not the case


I would IPA first to get rid of the grease, otherwise it will contaminate the clay and be spread all over. Then I would clay and give a final polish. If required, you may need to give it another IPA wipedown to remove any polish oils. Alternatively, make sure you have windscreen cover and have a small, ahem, accident. New screen and no worries.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Good thread. Not having many/most of the products mentioned, I washed my screen yesterday with a fairly concentrated waxless shampoo mix, then used it as a lube for Megs clay. After another wash, rinse and dry, I treated the screen with RainX.

No-one has mentioned also cleaning the wiper blades, I used neat screen wash, amazing how much dirt came off.

Very satisfied with the result.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Another for the 0000 wirewool and blade


----------

